# My new B&W Tegu, Nāgā!



## hunter4life (Nov 8, 2013)

I got my Tegu finally from TeguTerra on Wensday and he is just awesome! He's been happily been eating and I just love him! He likes hiding in my pocket and sleeping around in little nooks on my bed!


----------



## hunter4life (Nov 8, 2013)

here is a video of me unboxing him :3


----------



## RickyNo (Nov 9, 2013)

What a qt. Be careful if you let him run free they can dissapear real quick


----------



## hunter4life (Nov 9, 2013)

Don't worry! He's only out for about 20 mins like that, and its when I play with him  I don't trust the little bugger being so small haha


----------



## RickyNo (Nov 9, 2013)

you sound kind of young hope your parents can build you a big enclosure for that bw


----------



## AssassinExotics (Nov 30, 2013)

Beautiful tegu hope she/he is doing well


----------

